# Rain umbrella holder for tripod?



## NancyP (Sep 12, 2014)

Has anyone seen or made a good rain umbrella holder for tripod? Bill Lea gave a seminar locally and had a prototype holder for a golf umbrella, looked nice, not available yet. The idea is to have a cup that one can attach to the tripod leg, umbrella sits loosely in the cup (you don't want to "magic-clamp" it on like a reflecting umbrella, since a brisk wind could tip tripod and umbrella over). I have looked on-line for golf umbrella holders, these seem to be made to clip onto carts, often specific brands of carts.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 12, 2014)

I'd get a cheap light stand and cut bits off the top until I had an open hole I could drop the stem of the umbrella into.

Ok fine, it's true: I'd do that, but I'd get a machinist friend to spin a plastic bushing to make up the difference in diameter, I can't do anything the easy way. ???

Jim


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 12, 2014)

A nice idea in theory but I wonder how effective they are in practice? I mean rain does not always fall straight down, and a golf cart is far more of a substantial anchor than your camera will be if it gets too windy!!

You may get a drone without even planning for one!! ;D


----------

